# Oramis: The Shattered World... Opinions? Advice?



## WizardofOwls (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I have been working on a homebrew campaign setting for D&D 3e for a while now. It is called Oramis: The Shattered World. I would love to get your thoughts, opinions and advice on this. It is far from complete, but if you are interested in taking a look at what I have done so far, all of my work devoted to it is on a wiki I created for it. The addy for it is:

Welcome! - Oramis: The Shattered World

I hope it is okay to post this here. I am not seeking to advertise - I'm looking for help

Thanks!
Allen


----------



## WizardofOwls (Sep 16, 2007)

So, has anyone had a chance to look around over there? If so, what did you think?


----------



## WizardofOwls (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Well, it doesn't look as if I am going to get any feedback this way, so I guess I'll post some of it here. It is very loosely based on the books The Shattered World and The Burning Realm by Michael Reaves. Let me know what you think, okay?

I'll start with the basic world premise for 

*Oramis: The Shattered World*

In the mist-shrouded ages of times gone by, Oramis was a much different place. Myths and legends tell us that the world was whole and solid then, a sphere of unimaginable proportions. They say that the world would turn its face away from the sun every day so that a great darkness called “night” would fall, dividing time into alternating days and nights. In this darkness, or so the legends run, one could see lights in the sky - small lights called “stars” as well as a greater light the ancients called the “moon”. The followers of Selene say that this is true and that this moon and their Lady are one and the same. But if that is true, who supplies their powers now that the moon is gone?

They also say that great sections of our world were covered in water. Vast “oceans” of water so great that one could not see the other side, and so deep that one could not see the bottom. Ships plied their trades on the surface of these oceans and great monstrous beasts filled their depths.

Then came the Dragon Lords. From whence did they come? What did they want? What was their purpose? No one seems to know for certain save, perhaps, the elves and dragons - and even they do not have the answers... or so they claim. For ages the Dragon Lords ruled, setting up stone circles and monoliths. Only they knew the purpose for them. Their servants, the elves and dragons, provided the labor, while the native peoples of our world - human, dwarf and twyll - could only watch in awe. Great magical powers the Dragon Lords had, and watching them we learned. We learned about building, about power, and ultimately, about magic. Through their servants, the elves, they began to teach our peoples the ways of magic, and our peoples learned well and true. Many of the people began to worship them, turning their backs on the True Gods. In return the Gods, in their jealousy and rage, turned their backs on us.

If only we had known what was coming....

Everything seemed peaceful according to the stories. Yes, the True Priests and the Followers of the Dragon Lords bickered and fought, but everything else, it seemed, was fine. Then one day the True Priests began to cry, “The end is coming! The Tapestry unravels! Turn away from the false ones and return to the True Faith! Bring their blessings back upon us before it is too late!” But few heeded their warnings. 

Then He came. He Who Has No Name. The Incomprehensible One. The Destroyer. The Unraveller. The people cried out to the Dragon Lords to save them, but they could not be found. They and their followers, the Mages, had vanished, deserting the peoples in their time of need. The True Priests gathered their strength and stood up to him, but ultimately it was no use. The Unraveller struck. Without the Gods to protect us the world was shattered like a glass ball into ten thousand pieces. 

But the True Priests did not give up. They cried out to the Gods, “Save us!” And thankfully the Gods, in their divine mercy, responded. They drove away the Nameless One, and created a sphere to keep the pieces of our world from drifting away.

Only after the world had shattered and the Nameless One defeated did the mages return saying that they had saved the world for us. The Guild (some of whom were diviners) claimed that it had been able to foresee this disaster months before it actually happened and was prepared. They said that - though unable to completely prevent this event now referred to as the Shattering - they were able at least to save the world from total destruction. After determining how the world would be shattered, the Guild - working feverishly - claimed it had devised magical devices called shard-keys and placed one of them on each piece of land which would someday become a shard. These devices maintain each shard's gravity, atmosphere, climate, and stability. If a shard-key were ever to be removed from the shard it was designed to protect, that shard would lose all of these things and would pose a hazard to other shards as it spun out of control. All of these shards were suspended inside a large envelope of air and set to floating within it in random, ever-shifting patterns. 

Millions of people died in the ensuing chaos which followed the Shattering. Common people, blaming the cowardice of the mages for the destruction and death, hunted down and slew many wizards. Much knowledge of magic was lost. Modern mages have yet to duplicate many of the marvels that have been accredited to those ancient wizards - including the magic which created shard-keys! 

For centuries mundanes - those who don't practice magic - persecuted those who do, blaming them for the catastrophe that was the Shattering, despite the fact that they were instrumental in saving the world from total destruction - or so they claim. However times and people change. As society began to rebound, people became more and more dependent on those who use magic for trade. There is now a grudging acceptance of mages in most places. However there are a few shards - even today - that still stubbornly cling to the old beliefs, that remain suspicious of those who use magic and continue to support the witch hunters who help to "rid the world of those dangerous people."

RASAMA (the Royal Academy for the Study and Advancement of the Mystic Arts - also known as the Mages' Guild) was originally conceived as a means of controlling and monitoring mages in light of the general public's distrust of them. All mages were required to register with the Guild, and those who did not were shunned and hunted down by witch hunters - betrayed to them by their own brother mages. Today the registration of mages with the Guild continues, despite the general shift in attitudes and the changing views of most people. In many places a mage will not be hired for work unless he is a registered Guild member, and since the Guild still brands those who practice forbidden schools as rogue mages, often those who are not registered will be viewed with even greater suspicion.

Undaunted by the prejudice and persecution they have been the victims of in the past, however, mages have continued to be of great service to man - their greatest accomplishment being the creation of windriggers, flying ships which provide transportation from shard to shard.


----------



## devilsgrin (Sep 17, 2007)

sounds interesting... which classes and races will be present? and what will their general outlook be?


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Sep 19, 2007)

just read through the wiki and it looks like it would be a good campaign


----------

